# Flexmeter Wrist Guards/Gloves



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

hey the flexmeter's look good BUT from experience, I noticed that having wrist guards under the glove can create tears on the shell of the glove, especially around the palm. So I just ordered Seirus Jam Master II, which goes over the glove from Seirus Innovation Jam Master II : 5658 - Buy.com I'll keep you posted on how these perform.

BTW I am interested in Spinemeter's impact shorts. Hope someone can do a group buy on those. They look like R.E.D. Total Impact Shorts but the problem with those is that I can't find them anywhere and Spinemeter's look like they have more coverage of the cheeks.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

ek3 said:


> BTW I am interested in Spinemeter's impact shorts. Hope someone can do a group buy on those. They look like R.E.D. Total Impact Shorts but the problem with those is that I can't find them anywhere and Spinemeter's look like they have more coverage of the cheeks.


im looking to buy impact shorts too...
anyone came across any reviews? or have any personal experience on any good butt pads?
________
PAXIL LAWSUITES


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have been asked by some fellow riders why i have never worn wrist guards.

altho i am very safety conscious; having worn a helmet from pretty much the beginning and (more for comfort than safety) impact shorts too

(I strongly recommend SKELETOOL shorts; based in SoCal, they will deliver, you can pay with PayPal and they are tip top fellas)

For me wristguards in themselves can be an inconvenience (as if soggy gloves weren't tuff enuff to pull on and off already) but also somewhat uncomfortable. when i give these reasons for not wearing them, i am asked if i would prefer a sprained / broken wrist instead?

well i have sprained my wrist before and it was not pleasant. however, i was still able to ride with a bad wrist which, was only splinted as if i were wearing wrist guards! 

and so the difference is.... 
don't hurt your wrist and wear guards *all the time*.
do hurt your wrist and wear wrist guards *some of the time*.

in addition to this impeccable logic, having your wrists splinted basically imobilises them. this makes your fingers more vulnerable to breaking!

when comparing a sprained wrist to a broken finger (for i have enjoyed both ) i would take the wrist sprain anyday: less pain, and quicker to heal!

but that's just me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> in addition to this impeccable logic, having your wrists splinted basically imobilises them. this makes your fingers more vulnerable to breaking!
> 
> when comparing a sprained wrist to a broken finger (for i have enjoyed both ) i would take the wrist sprain anyday: less pain, and quicker to heal!
> 
> but that's just me!


Seems to me these Flexmeter wrist guards/gloves would pretty much fix the issue with broken fingers as there is a bit of movement in them.

On a side note, do your gloves really get that wet? What about with Gor-tex? Is this not the wonder material I am led to believe it is?


Also, have you guys seen the d3o beni's and knee pads, pants etc, they seem better than most other cushion type materials i've ever seen (but i've never seen good quality clothing so don't know if they usually use those semi solid gel's)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

> On a side note, do your gloves really get that wet? What about with Gor-tex? Is his not the wonder material I am led to believe it is?


maybe it is a down side to my not buying brand new kit each year? (gor-tex or otherwise)

or perhaps i am blessed with sweaty palms, and / or powdery snow making its way into my gloves....?

but yar, more often than not, my inner can come away from the outers as they stick to my hands.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't recall the brand, but I wear waterproof mitten shells with fleece glove liners that hold removeable plastic wrist splints. My hands sweat when I ride no matter how cold it gets, so the removeable (washable) liners are a plus for me. This spring I also picked up fingerless skateboarding wrist guards, which are great until you drag your fingers on the 80 grit slush!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> and so the difference is....
> don't hurt your wrist and wear guards *all the time*.
> do hurt your wrist and wear wrist guards *some of the time*.
> 
> ...



I have also had the pleasure of experiencing both a broken finger and a dislocated wrist and believe me, I'll take a broken finger ANY day. 

I took a relatively common spill: I was coming out of a turn and went to slow down heel-side when I hit an Icy spot and slid out onto my back. I guess I went to pad my fall with my hands. When I went to get up I had an excruciating pain on my right wrist. I figured it was just sprained so I called it a night and didn't go get x-rays 'til the pain was unbearable two days later. 8 months, two surgeries, 42 grand in hospital bills, and weeks of physical therapy later I am cautioning everyone out there to 1. be careful out there and 2. wear wrist guards. At best I'll get 50% strength and range of motion back. Whereas my finger is just fine and back on the job flicking and poking stuff. 

The thing with my wrist was it was hyper extended back beyond 90 degrees, which the doctors told me is very common in 'extreme' sports esp. snowboarding. It was a perilunate dislocation if anyone is interested in doing some research. 


best of luck out there and see you on the slopes! 

Omar


----------

